# Jro1



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Jro1 uses the following as his signature:
"Listen you cold tird cretin. I am not on here to sell slouches like you anything. I just found out all I wanted to know. This is a site of asshole phones with adolescent brains. Most of you are nothing but mouths. You can't think, you are too lazy to change and you are a bunch of sad, fat idiots. Cast pearls before you swine? No. But I will cast more shit for you, since most of you ingest too much of it daily! You are not Americans you are the wreched refuse of the police state. -Survivalist77"

It is my experience that people that must hide behind such ad hominem are suffering from some type inadequate complex. The paragraph itself smacks of a sophomoric mind. I find this group quite individualistic in nature. That is hard to pull off if the group is composed of individuals as described above. The founding fathers were far more diverse than many would like to think. I have all ideas that you sir not us that are un-American. I fact I can say without any revelations that you do not know what an "American" is.

I cannot speak for others but as for myself if you want to back up your diatribe here I am.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

You do realize that is a quote from Survivalist77 used to mock him?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> You do realize that is a quote from Survivalist77 used to mock him?


He must have been away from the confuser for awhile.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I did not. A little beach checking had me wondering if they were the same person. Although I think my mistake is reasonable I apologize to jro1.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

PalmettoTree said:


> I did not. A little beach checking had me wondering if they were the same person. Although I think my mistake is reasonable I apologize to jro1.


I knew I would be famous for this!!! It's all good OP, no offense taken, If I can't handle the flack I shouldn't have posted it as my signature, But you sure missed one heck of a show a couple weeks ago!








However, it appears I have found a new signature!......


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

That guy, Survivalist 77 or whatever he went by, was a real trip. In some ways, I almost miss him. I think his wiring got crossed at the factory though.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Go2ndAmend said:


> That guy, Survivalist 77 or whatever he went by, was a real trip. In some ways, I almost miss him. I think his wiring got crossed at the factory though.


Yeah it's a shame really, he might have been a cool dude to drink a beer with!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

..yeah, drink a few beers with, use for target practice...(him, not the bottles, cause that would be littering). Either way, everybody's happy, happy, happy. :grin:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

He was more fun than Lance and Resister combined :lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This thread just makes the situation with Survivalist77 all that more fun. All of my lights are on and I am chuckling like a crazy man. Classic!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> This thread just makes the situation with Survivalist77 all that more fun. All of my lights are on and I am chuckling like a crazy man. Classic!!!


That makes two of us.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

this should be the Official jro1 roast thread! keep this thread alive OP!








::clapping::::clapping:::lol:::clapping::::clapping:::lol::lol:::clapping::::clapping:::lol::lol::shock::x::clapping::::clapping::


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We will do our best. But you may be difficult to roast since you usually seem to make sense. Maybe you should drink a few Hops and Robbers before you post to give us some material to work with you tird old cretin.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Like Johny Knoxville said in Walking Tall " this place is full of fake titties and real assholes".
Im sure you stick around long enough, somebody will piss you off. But, alas, like my friend Inor said, you seem to make sense. And are way funner than "will" I think.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

jro1 said:


> Yeah it's a shame really, he might have been a cool dude to drink a beer with!


Man, that guy was squirrely enough as is. :shock:
I would not want to be in the same zip code with him if he had a load on.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Man, that guy was squirrely enough as is. :shock:
> I would not want to be in the same zip code with him if he had a load on.


We have an old saying back home for survivalist77
"Nuttier than squirrel sh*t"


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> I cannot speak for others but as for myself if you want to back up your diatribe here I am.


What he said!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

jro1 said:


> this should be the Official jro1 roast thread! keep this thread alive OP!


<valley girl voice> And like, what's with his avatar and stuff? I mean, it's so...mundane. Can you believe it? <shakes head and walks off>


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

communist, the lot of ya!! can't you seeeeeeeeeee

your all stupid communists!!! 

seriously tho, never thought I would say it but I miss that troll, I really wanted to see him and resistor go toe to toe, and work out what side I would bat for  oh the missed opportunity


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

And furthermore, I've been saving this for a special occasion. I think the time has come.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have been saving this one. I will have to use it on two threads at the same time. Its relevant on both.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

indie said:


> And furthermore, I've been saving this for a special occasion. I think the time has come.
> 
> View attachment 4853









And I have been saving this one!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

^^ Sweet!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

indie said:


> ^^ Sweet!


I'm only kidding rite! I don't hate anybody, I even have this soft spot in my heart for our old comrade survivalist77


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jro1 said:


> I'm only kidding rite! I don't hate anybody, I even have this soft spot in my heart for our old comrade survivalist77


I do not think that is a "soft spot in your heart", I think it is more of a soft spot in your head if you miss that jackass.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> I do not think that is a "soft spot in your heart", I think it is more of a soft spot in your head if you miss that jackass.


I know I know, I just hate to think maybe he was bullied through out his pitiful existence! but it is still no excuse to bash the great people of this fine forum!
God speed prepper forumers!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

He made me feel better about myself. lol


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

jro1 said:


> I know I know, I just hate to think maybe he was bullied through out his pitiful existence! but it is still no excuse to bash the great people of this fine forum!
> God speed prepper forumers!


Bless your little pea pickin heart...you're so misunderstood! :roll:


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mish said:


> He made me feel better about myself. lol


Isn't it awesome when someones criticizing builds you up! constructive criticism does work!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

jro1 said:


> Isn't it awesome when someones criticizing builds you up! constructive criticism does work!


I just now figured out the late great "77"s typo's...(what does that say about me..) Although I'm still not sure if he meant "cold tired cretin", or "cold turd cretin":lol:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Deebo said:


> I have been saving this one. I will have to use it on two threads at the same time. Its relevant on both.
> View attachment 4854


That's strange!! Very strange!
I just had an overpowering urge to go to Wendys and get a Triple Baconator. With large fries and a chocolate shake.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Just like the women's temperance movement makes me want to drink.
I was in a health class last week and we were on alcohol.
I so wanted to go out to pick up some booze.


----------

